# Separate Amplifier



## Pabowhunter340 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have recently purchased a Marantz SR5007 which replaced a Harmon Kardon AVR325 (which I purchased about 9 years ago). I only replaced the HK because of the lack of video processing and the lack of HDMI connections. 
So I have been playing with the settings on the SR5007 and I think I have it dialed in as best as I can and it sounds great, but sometimes I like to really listen to music very loud. And the SR5007 is very powerful, but I'm looking for more. Now I do not want to replace the SR5007. I am looking for other options. I am a complete noobie to this. About 9 years ago I bought the HK AVR325 along with Infinity Primus 360 main speakers, a C25 center and 160 bookshelf speakers for my 5.1 system. Oh, and a Miller and Kreisel V75 MKII. Now this system performed great for 9 years. But I needed to get my system up to date with current HDMI technology, plus the MK V75's AMP failed recently. That has since been replaced with a Bic-America PL-200 which is doing okay so far. It is not an MK V75, but it's fairly good for a $275 sub.
So,....the Marantz is all hooked up with the speakers as I've noted above and it sounds awesome. But, I want a little more volume. When I crank up the volume on the Marantz (over +1) with AC/DC's For Those About To Rock We Salute You, the unit will eventually shut itself down. I believe this is the built in protection circuitry and that the power is simply running out during the high load causing the unit to shut down. But I'm not certain. 
Now as a totally ignorant noobie, I'm thinking that I could purchase a separate AMP to drive the mains relieving the Marantz SR5007 amp's to drive the surround speakers and the sub (Oh, and eventually I want to add a 2nd Sub - but that's for a different day). I was hoping that this would stop the Marantz from topping out and shutting the power down. Now I'm ready and waiting top be told I am wrong and what I should do....lol. Thanks for the help ahead of time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Pabowhunter340 said:


> I have recently purchased a Marantz SR5007 which replaced a Harmon Kardon AVR325 (which I purchased about 9 years ago). I only replaced the HK because of the lack of video processing and the lack of HDMI connections.
> So I have been playing with the settings on the SR5007 and I think I have it dialed in as best as I can and it sounds great, but sometimes I like to really listen to music very loud. And the SR5007 is very powerful, but I'm looking for more. Now I do not want to replace the SR5007. I am looking for other options. I am a complete noobie to this. About 9 years ago I bought the HK AVR325 along with Infinity Primus 360 main speakers, a C25 center and 160 bookshelf speakers for my 5.1 system. Oh, and a Miller and Kreisel V75 MKII. Now this system performed great for 9 years. But I needed to get my system up to date with current HDMI technology, plus the MK V75's AMP failed recently. That has since been replaced with a Bic-America PL-200 which is doing okay so far. It is not an MK V75, but it's fairly good for a $275 sub.
> So,....the Marantz is all hooked up with the speakers as I've noted above and it sounds awesome. But, I want a little more volume. When I crank up the volume on the Marantz (over +1) with AC/DC's For Those About To Rock We Salute You, the unit will eventually shut itself down. I believe this is the built in protection circuitry and that the power is simply running out during the high load causing the unit to shut down. But I'm not certain.
> Now as a totally ignorant noobie, I'm thinking that I could purchase a separate AMP to drive the mains relieving the Marantz SR5007 amp's to drive the surround speakers and the sub (Oh, and eventually I want to add a 2nd Sub - but that's for a different day). I was hoping that this would stop the Marantz from topping out and shutting the power down. Now I'm ready and waiting top be told I am wrong and what I should do....lol. Thanks for the help ahead of time.


Hello,
In your situation, purchasing a 2 channel amplifier makes sense to me. The information that I do not see is what kind of budget you wish to allocate towards an amplifier. The 360's do dip down to 4 ohms and do like some power to sound their best.

Depending on how long you have had your Bic, I would give serious consideration to the HSU Research VTF-2 MKIV that is available for around $500. It honestly offers performance on par with many $1000 plus subwoofers. Also, I am not sure where you have set your crossovers, but setting all to 80hz will take a good amount of strain off the Marantz allowing you to play your music at a higher level before it goes into protection.

As for an amplifier, I am a huge fan of Parasound's HCA Series which is the predecessor to the current Parasound Halo Series. Something like an HCA-1000a should be avaable for around $300 on Audiogon and would provide an excellent power boost. If wanting to purchase new, the Emotiva XPA-2 is quite popular and is available for $799. Some are also quite fond of the Behringer EP Series which is an entry level Pro Audio amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Pabowhunter340 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just purchased the BIC, but I actually want to ADD another sub to this system. Is this a bad idea? And if I can add another sub, should I ONLY add another identical sub?

All crossovers are set to 80Hz. 

Can you explain what I gain from adding the 2 channel AMP? I assuming that adding the AMP will alleviate the power strain on the Marantz. correct? What happens to the power from the two channels that were driving the two main floor standing speakers? Is it used? Or is the benefit simply that the two channel AMP has more power and will drive the speakers?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Pabowhunter340 said:


> I just purchased the BIC, but I actually want to ADD another sub to this system. Is this a bad idea? And if I can add another sub, should I ONLY add another identical sub?
> 
> All crossovers are set to 80Hz.
> 
> Can you explain what I gain from adding the 2 channel AMP? I assuming that adding the AMP will alleviate the power strain on the Marantz. correct? What happens to the power from the two channels that were driving the two main floor standing speakers? Is it used? Or is the benefit simply that the two channel AMP has more power and will drive the speakers?


IMO, multiple subs is a good idea as it helps to smooth your response around the room. That said, in some cases having one good sub can be better than 2 average ones. If it were me, I would go with JJ's suggested sub or one of the new SVS subs and then try both in the room. Be prepared to move them around a fair bit to figure out the best location.

As far as a 2 channel amp addition, it allows the AVR to divert the power to the other channels.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You should consider at least double the power of the Marantz in a outboard amplifier to make a significant difference in volume level. The Marantz SR5007 is rated at 100 WPC into 8 ohm and 20 Hz – 20 kHz with 0.08% THD with two channels driven.


----------



## Pabowhunter340 (Jan 31, 2013)

jackfish said:


> You should consider at least double the power of the Marantz in a outboard amplifier to make a significant difference in volume level. The Marantz SR5007 is rated at 100 WPC into 8 ohm and 20 Hz – 20 kHz with 0.08% THD with two channels driven.


Any suggestions for an AMP in the under $500 range?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Pabowhunter340 said:


> Any suggestions for an AMP in the under $500 range?


I would check the used market - Audiogon is a good source. Alternatively, I am using a Crown XLS 1500 in my living room system that I have been pleased with and it can be had new for around $400.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

You also might want to cosider Outlaw mono-blocks or even multi-channel amps like the 7700 ( or 770). If you can find them used they could be in your price range. Whatever branr, don't expect a 200 watt amp to give you twice the volume of your reciever. 10% mabey.


----------

